# Looking for a new teacher, not in Toronto preferably



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I am a newbie to all of this and took lessons for three months earlier this year from a friend who is a professional musician. At the end of three months, we basically fired each other.

I live in Brampton (north west of Toronto for those of you not in the GTA). I work in downtown Toronto and so far, I have only been able to find lessons in Toronto during the week after work which means dragging my guitar to work and driving into the city, etc. It just means one big hassle. 

I want a quality teacher without driving myself crazy to get to lessons.

I appreciate any help.

LJ


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

what kind of teacher you looking for? Jazz? Rcm? Rock? Funk?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Give the Travelling musican a call. They are on Queen street. They used to be pretty good and will come to you. Check em out and tell them what you're interested in. YOu might have to try a couple out though.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Ooops! Double post.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

TDeneka said:


> what kind of teacher you looking for? Jazz? Rcm? Rock? Funk?


Rock/pop

RCM...god no!


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Give the Travelling musican a call. They are on Queen street. They used to be pretty good and will come to you. Check em out and tell them what you're interested in. YOu might have to try a couple out though.


You know, I live in that town and have never been in that shop. I tend to keep forgetting that they're there. Will check them out. thanks.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

So are you still friends with the professional musician you fired ? :sport-smiley-002:

( sounds like an interesting story ) :smile:


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

nitehawk55 said:


> So are you still friends with the professional musician you fired ? :sport-smiley-002:
> 
> ( sounds like an interesting story ) :smile:


More or less. And believe me, the firing was mutual. As my husband says, he knows only one way to teach and that didn't work all that well for me. He also felt that I was far too much of a perfectionist and if he knew I had a Ric on order, he would freak at me (and that is simply none of his business).

Also for Starbuck, Travelling Musician only does in your house classes and I a) don't have the room and b) have a very nosy, hyper excitable 60 lb dog who would love the visitor!

Thanks,

LJ


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

lyric girl said:


> if he knew I had a Ric on order, he would freak at me (and that is simply none of his business). LJ


LJ...this is killin' me. (in a good/funny way) 

Please understand, I admire your approach....just curious as to how are you going to get the Ric into the house and "introduce" your husband to it. 

Sorry this is not lessons related. However, you might be able to give lessons on how to get new gear into the house and live happily ever after.:food-smiley-004:

Cheers

Dave


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

greco said:


> LJ...this is killin' me. (in a good/funny way)
> 
> Please understand, I admire your approach....just curious as to how are you going to get the Ric into the house and "introduce" your husband to it.
> 
> ...


Dave,

My husband is more than well aware that the Ric is on order. He was the one that suggested I get one. He should have learned after 21 years of marriage that he is not to instill "silly" thoughts in my head because I will take him up on it! :smile:

In addition, I let him bring home his 30th Anniversary Ernie Ball Stingray bass recently. So, he owes me :rockon2:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Now it all makes sense. 

Got an idea....I need to talk my wife into taking up playing the bass :banana:

thanks

Dave


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

greco said:


> Now it all makes sense.
> 
> Got an idea....I need to talk my wife into taking up playing the bass :banana:
> 
> ...


Dave,

Whatever works, however, this isn't helping me find a teacher. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

lyric girl said:


> Dave,
> 
> Whatever works, however, this isn't helping me find a teacher. :smilie_flagge17:


Do you have any local music stores ? Most stores know of instructors so that might be something to try . Just a thought too , but look in the yellow pages . Probably some instructors in your area but sometimes word of mouth is the only way to find them .
Hope you find a suitable instructor :smile:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

lyric girl said:


> Dave, this isn't helping me find a teacher. :smilie_flagge17:


Apologies for derailing...bump to the top.

Dave


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

I am on a waiting list at 12th Fret. I found someone that looked promising in Burlington and I am on his waiting list too. I found someone else that I thought looked promising and he was deleted after talking to him on the phone.

I am trying to stay away from the city unless it is on the weekend, but we all know that Saturdays are generally for kid's classes.

I keep googling and calling though.

And Dave, you didn't derail my thread. However, I did think your comment was rather funny. On that same note, it would be very hard for my husband not to see the bill of sale for the Ric that's attached to fridge. It's there as my daily reminder!


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

hey lyric girl. one suggestion i would add to the thread is that you shouldn't at all be afraid to ask for a single lesson (as opposed to signing up for a month's worth) from a teacher on a non-committal basis, just to see his/her style, and to help you decide whether or not it's a good fit for your learning style. 

also, your guitar teacher pretty much shouldn't get personally involved in your gear purchasing decisions, lol.. i know if i had a beginning student who wanted to drop a couple grand on a guitar, i'd advise against it on the principle that your tastes will likely change over the first couple of years of playing, but hey.. it's your money, you spend it however the heck you want.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Check out Craigs list. Look in the services section and click on lessons. You should find guitar lessons being offered there.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Beatles said:


> Check out Craigs list. Look in the services section and click on lessons. You should find guitar lessons being offered there.


I've done that to, but not lately. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lyric girl: I'll give you the same advice I give for all who ask this question. 

It is best to stay away from Music stores for teachers as teaching is not there business. The best teachers and that is what you want, are found at a music studio. Their job is to teach music not sell equipment and so they must be good at what they do or they will not survive. You can find them in the yellow pages, newspaper (although not so much anymore) and my favorite, at kijiji.com. Here is the URL for the Miss/Brampton area: http://mississauga.kijiji.ca/f-services-music-lessons-W0QQCatIdZ86QQAdTypeZ2 Here's one I found in Brampton. I don't anything about this one.

The Rock School
18 Automatic Rd., Unit 29
Brampton, L6S5N5
905-487-1425

www.therockschool.ca

Good playing! Regards, Flip.


----------

